
AngularJS 1.3: a new release approaches - watermel0n
http://blog.angularjs.org/2013/12/angularjs-13-new-release-approaches.html
======
gkoberger
The worst part of 1.3 (well, anything > 1.2.2) is they're removing comments
from their documentation. The docs are already abysmal; now they're removing
the only part of the docs that was decent (since people would post solutions
to common problems).

Although, to be fair, half the Disqus comments were just complaining about how
bad the docs were.

[http://blog.angularjs.org/2013/11/farewell-
disqus.html](http://blog.angularjs.org/2013/11/farewell-disqus.html)

~~~
oomkiller
Angular's Disqus comments were a perfect example of the hate and entitlement
in open source that makes people quit contributing. While they're not the
greatest docs, they're quite passable, especially with the rest of the info on
the web (videos explaining concepts, egghead.io, etc). On top of that, it is
really easy to contribute. I saw a few small doc issues, fixed them, and they
were merged within 6 hours. If people could be more civil and constructive,
comments would be fine, but I'm glad they're gone.

~~~
duaneb
> If people could be more civil and constructive, comments would be fine, but
> I'm glad they're gone.

So it's better to just ignore the problems with the documentation? I barely
have time to learn the framework—the lack of good documentation means I delete
it from my hard drive. No matter how good a framework is, if it's not
documented well, it's a buggy black box.

Even criticism that doesn't offer a solution is better than a lack of
feedback. Besides, it's not like Google will get all self conscious and stop
contributing because people don't think the documentation is good.

~~~
cbp
> I barely have time to learn the framework.

If you can't be bothered to deeply study and understand your tools then you
probably don't deserve to use them anyway.

~~~
rhp
Yeah totally. And if you can't be bothered to read your car's owner's manual
from cover to cover you probably don't deserve to be driving it anyway.

~~~
rch
Actually, you should probably read the Chilton (or equivalent) manual cover to
cover.

------
BadassFractal
If you work with the K-12 system in the US, you'll discover that a lot of your
customers are still happily chugging along with IE8.

~~~
gkoberger
And they'll have no reason to change if websites continue to cater to them.

~~~
jimmytucson
I don't think the K-12 system is going to upgrade because AngularJS is
dropping support for IE8. I mean, I don't think it'll be a major factor in
their decision. Probably funding will be a big factor. Then AngularJS.

~~~
snrip
But they will change soon enough. It is just that IE8 is the ceiling of
Windows XP, which is end-of-life in 4 months. If that does not convince, the
bad press of all the vulnerabilities that follows, will.

Another driver: ipads and chromebooks are taking over.

------
Bahamut
For the lazy, Angular 1.3 drops IE8 support. This is a potentially big problem
for my company, since we have a big contract that stipulates IE8 support.
Maybe this is the final straw that gets the client to drop IE8 support (which
would be nice), but I suspect this will stymie us from upgrading further for
these particular projects.

~~~
apinstein
More particularly, they are stopping automated testing of IE8 in their CI
system. However, they specifically note that they are happy for the community
to continue IE8 support, and expect those with significant dollars that still
need IE8 support to join together and keep up the IE8 support. Maybe your
client that needs IE8 support is willing to pay extra to keep it, and you can
be a part of the solution!

------
jgalt212
Dropping IE 8 support is tricky. For those who produce web apps for use in the
enterprise arena, IE 8 can be a significant part of your user base. In the
last month, 15% of our users accessed our site via IE 8. As such, it may be
another year, or so, until we can take a serious look at Angular. That, of
course, assumes that twelve months hence they don't drop support for IE 9.

------
sbochins
I guess this was inevitable with Microsoft dropping support for Windows XP.

~~~
lowboy
Inevitable and good. I'd much rather the Angular team spend time on features
and bugfixes for mainstream browsers than supporting a 54-month-old browser
version.

------
shirro
Too soon. There are third party components still struggling to update to 1.2.

~~~
nperez
I just had to update a bunch of directives for 1.2, so I see where you're
coming from, but Angular is still young enough that I'll welcome some more
major changes if it makes it a better framework in the long-term. It's
frustrating to be an early adopter, but I'm loving it enough to bite the
bullet.

I believe I saw some slides a while back about their long-term roadmap which
made these changes seem relatively minor. If they get around to everything
they want to, Angular will be very different across the board in a few years.

